
Science Toys - ColinWright
http://sci-toys.com/index.html
======
jgrahamc
Another good site for this sort of thing is Science Toy Maker:
<http://sciencetoymaker.org>. I made his "Ponyo Boat" and it works well:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/06/making-ponyo-or-putt-putt-
boat.h...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/06/making-ponyo-or-putt-putt-boat.html)

